# My monitor is a shade of blue?



## tornado33 (Apr 6, 2009)

A couple of days ago my monitor turned a shade of blue, the only thing that has changed with my pc is my graphics card, from a 7800gt to a BFG 8800GT OC2. Clearly i would love to get rid of this blue shade across my screen. 

Things i have tried are:
I have run the monitor on another pc and it was fine, no problem.
I have used my pc on another monitor and that did not cause any problems.
I have tried 2 different DVI adaptors both with no effect.
And also checked the monitor cable for damage which there is none. 
Also hitting the monitor  and jiggling the cable has no effect.

It is a old monitor about 4 years old, i thought that it may have finally given up... but if it works fine on another pc then there's doubts over that idea. 

My dad says the new card could be causing the issue? 

So i downloaded the latest drivers for the new card and there was no change on the monitor.

Can this be solved? Or is it a case of buying a new monitor? 

Please help :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you'll want to find to find your monitor's driver 
what it does is load a preset of what the colors should be on the monitor

you could also go into Nvidia control panel and mess with the settings until they look normal to you and just save it as the default profile.


----------



## tornado33 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok i'll give that a go cheers, i'll get bk to you


----------



## NickZ32 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey im having the same issue with my monitor turning a shade of blue... did you ever get it fixed?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Possibly bad pins on the cable or a bad connector port on the new card. It happens!


----------

